# question about my goat who's at 155 days



## Rapid Falls Farm (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi all! I'm new here.. Found this site while googling signs of labor in goats... 

Here's what's going on... 
I have a 3yr old oberhasli doe who's 155 days pregnant today (first freshner) and NOT kidding!! She is definitely pregnant, I am certain of her dates (I took her to the farm with the buck only once) she's been showing signs since day 147.. She's bagged up a lil, (I noticed this morning she has some dried colostrum on her left teat (it's stuck in the hairs)  she's hollow by her tail and at her sides (has been for a week! Her ligaments come and go too)  but NO discharge and she was pawing at the ground up until about 2 days ago and was up and down but that has stopped.  this morning I noticed her headbutting our other doe (she never does that)  and kinda running around (why so much energry all of a sudden?)  and then head butting her belly a little. I know all does are different but I'm worried that she was showing so many more signs of labor but has stopped now... I check her obsessively and I worry that something is wrong .. I guess bc I've sworn so many times she was going to have them any minute but now it's a week later and her "signs " have almost stopped . 

My question is... Is it normal behavior  ? (This is my first)  and if she doesn't kid today how much longer should  I wait before calling a vet  ? 

Thanks so much for any help.. I'm going nuts analyzing everything about her ! (I think she's sick of me too!!)


----------



## lovinglife (Apr 23, 2013)

just curious what date was she with the buck?  Sometimes people get the due date wrong accidentally and don't realize it.


----------



## Rapid Falls Farm (Apr 23, 2013)

I took her the day before thanksgiving. Nov 21


----------



## currycomb1 (Apr 23, 2013)

that puts her 5 months on the 20th of april. today is the 23rd. sit back and relax. they can go over their due date, especially if having multiples. what she is doing is normal. she is having pains and does not know why. babies are positioning themselves to be born. just watch and be patient


----------



## lovinglife (Apr 23, 2013)

The goat gestation calculator puts her due on the 20th, so she is three days over, my goat went two days over, sounds like she is getting really close.  I had my doe penned up for two days felt sorry for her so let her out with her herd mates and kept watch on her.  She did have the babies that day, at 8:30pm.  They are all so different, I am a newbie so no help to you, I hope someone with more experience can help.  I think she sounds close...  Good Luck!


----------



## Rapid Falls Farm (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks guys, I feel silly that I was off by two days but relieved she has time! Ill *try * to relax but it's so hard!! Ill post when she kids


----------



## jwh210 (Apr 23, 2013)

I just went through my first round of "hurry up and wait" with the kidding. 1st time having a pregnant anything actually. My doe went 156 days. I was really on the edge of my seat every day after 150. Then finally, on day 156, as I was contemplating calling the vet, she bagged up more than I ever expected and gave birth to healthy triplets that night. I'm a newbie but I just figured I'd chime in and share my story. 156 days and everything still went perfectly. Good luck! Hurry up and be patient! lol... I already can't wait til next spring...


----------



## lovinglife (Apr 23, 2013)

I still have two to go, with NO DUE DATE!!!!!  I know this is going to be hard, one doe is bagging up and loosening (is that a word?) up, the lady I got her from is now getting kids so actually both of them could go anytime (she put the buck in the Tuesday before Thanksgiving)......  I will not stress I will not stress..........

Don't feel silly, we are all like that, nervous goat owners.....


----------



## Rapid Falls Farm (Apr 23, 2013)

Lol! So, Good- I'm not alone in the stress!!! I think they enjoy torturing us!!!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 23, 2013)

I have one at day 154 today. I have had them go as far as 161 so just hang on. Mine has her bag packed and is ready to go, but nada. But I am at work today so she is probably kidding as I type.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 23, 2013)

Strange but True ( I can't say for sure if it's true or not )

According to the "Backyard Goat" by Sue Weaver :

"Single-born bucklings are usually born a day or two sooner than single-born does.

Multiples are usually born two or three days sooner than singles.

When twins of opposite sexes are born, the male is nearly always delivered first.  (My experience this has always been true when we have been there)

Many does prefer male kids.  If one kid from a litter is rejected, it's usually a doeling."


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a doe that consistently delivers 7 days late.   She always has big healthy kids...


----------



## babsbag (Apr 24, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> Strange but True ( I can't say for sure if it's true or not )
> 
> According to the "Backyard Goat" by Sue Weaver :
> 
> ...


My doe that went 161 days had a single buckling so I am not sure about that one. But I agree with the doe preferring male kids. I have had rejected kids twice and they are both doelings.

This year it seems that all of my goats are going to 155 days and no singles out in the barn so not sure about that one either. 

But it is thought provoking and now I have to pay attention to what order the kids are born in, I know I had one buckiling born last out of a set of twins this year, but not sure about the other twins as I  wasn't there for the birth. I have had a doeling year so not many opposite sex set of twins being born out there.


----------



## Rapid Falls Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

That's very interesting.. My parents had a pony who had 2 foals about 4 years apart. She had a colt first & was a great mother but rejected the filly immediately. My mom actually had to  milk and bottle feed the filly. We never knew why she rejected her 2nd foal. Nature is fascinating but can be so weird sometimes!! Btw, horses have the smallest teats EVER lol & the milk is really sweet. ( we had to try it!!!) my parents still have all 3 of those ponies too! 

- I checked my doe (may) this morning and she seems more sunken in at her sides, her bag seems a lil bigger and she was acting crazy. Took a while to leave the goat house (usually darts out to her grain) then really only picked at  it. She also wouldn't let me near her back end to check her ligaments .and kept walking in front of me when I tried to bring hay into the house she did not want me in there .. Crossing my fingers for today! 

One Fine Acre- we also only have one acre  we have 3 goats. A 2year old nubian (maybe mixed with something else?)  doe named Charlotte (we bought her in feb in milk) a 3 year old pure bred oberhasli doe named May who is due any moment and a bottle baby oberhasli/ saanen buck. We have a 200 sq ft pasture, 400 sq ft garden & 9 free range chickens & 4 free range ducks... And as more $ comes we will expand fencing & add more goats!! We don't have a barn so it complicates the housing situation.. I'm currently milking in the garage ( that is slowly turning into The barn- much to my husbands protests) anyway some ppl can't imagine 'farming on only ONE acre' so I like to hear of  other people who are


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 24, 2013)

Rapid Falls Farm said:
			
		

> That's very interesting.. My parents had a pony who had 2 foals about 4 years apart. She had a colt first & was a great mother but rejected the filly immediately. My mom actually had to  milk and bottle feed the filly. We never knew why she rejected her 2nd foal. Nature is fascinating but can be so weird sometimes!! Btw, horses have the smallest teats EVER lol & the milk is really sweet. ( we had to try it!!!) my parents still have all 3 of those ponies too!
> 
> - I checked my doe (may) this morning and she seems more sunken in at her sides, her bag seems a lil bigger and she was acting crazy. Took a while to leave the goat house (usually darts out to her grain) then really only picked at  it. She also wouldn't let me near her back end to check her ligaments .and kept walking in front of me when I tried to bring hay into the house she did not want me in there .. Crossing my fingers for today!
> 
> One Fine Acre- we also only have one acre  we have 3 goats. A 2year old nubian (maybe mixed with something else?)  doe named Charlotte (we bought her in feb in milk) a 3 year old pure bred oberhasli doe named May who is due any moment and a bottle baby oberhasli/ saanen buck. We have a 200 sq ft pasture, 400 sq ft garden & 9 free range chickens & 4 free range ducks... And as more $ comes we will expand fencing & add more goats!! We don't have a barn so it complicates the housing situation.. I'm currently milking in the garage ( that is slowly turning into The barn- much to my husbands protests) anyway some ppl can't imagine 'farming on only ONE acre' so I like to hear of  other people who are


We actually have about an acre and a half where the goats live, but One Fine Acre and a Half didn't sound as good.

To all, I said that I could not vouch for those facts, I was quoting a book.

But, we have had 6 sets of twins with a doe and a buck.  Every time the buck was born first.  I hadn't even thought about it until I read that.


----------

